# Twisty puzzle for mobile



## stefan_t (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi guys,

I've already made a thread about this a while ago, but got no replies, probably because of the wrong category. 
@mods: Sorry if this is against the rules, and feel free to delete either one of my threads. I've tried deleting the first one to no avail. Thanks!

So anyway, my friend and I have made a game that tries to replicate the feeling (and difficulty) of solving a Rubik’s cube:




We’ve searched for a mobile game that captures everything that we love about real-world twisty puzzles. All we found were either 3D recreations that were cumbersome to use or 2D puzzles that are too simple...
We added two more puzzles and the game is now 100% free (no ads, no purchases) - just search for "*Eclidus*" on the iOS or Android app store.

I would really love to hear what you guys think. Our only goal right now is to make something that the cubing community will like to use. I want to know if we're on the right track. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 18, 2020)

is there any options like setting for disable sound? 
Cool puzzle not solved it yet


----------



## qwr (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks great. my app store has a problem where it can't download stuff (maybe due to my ROM being rooted and not up to date, it always messes with the play store) but it looks fun. do you have an apk?
I think it is actually possible to make something like this irl, similar to bead puzzles like the astrolabacus. essentially you would around the edges curved tracks to guide the right motion.


----------



## stefan_t (Oct 18, 2020)

AlexanderO said:


> is there any options like setting for disable sound?
> Cool puzzle not solved it yet


Thanks! There is an option to disable music and sound, just tap on the Solve puzzle icon on the bottom and follow the Settings icon.



qwr said:


> Looks great. my app store has a problem where it can't download stuff (maybe due to my ROM being rooted and not up to date, it always messes with the play store) but it looks fun. do you have an apk?
> I think it is actually possible to make something like this irl, similar to bead puzzles like the astrolabacus. essentially you would around the edges curved tracks to guide the right motion.


I will see if I can get an .apk for you from my dev buddy. 
Yeah we thought a lot about making it IRL, although it goes beyond our expertise. I would love for someone to try it though.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Oct 19, 2020)

Great game!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2020)

I just explored the app *Eclidus* and found it fun. Good job on making a nice app so that fun non-WCA puzzles can also be tried out.


----------



## stefan_t (Oct 20, 2020)

@DiamondGolem12 @abunickabhi Thank you both! Glad you liked it. If you have any feedback/suggestions, feel free to let me know here.


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

ok I fixed my google play store by restarting my phone because it was stuck downloading something else. Very nice app. The puzzle definitely seems possible to make irl with sliding tiles I think.


----------

